# A visit to Windy Hill Gardens



## PHRAG (Oct 25, 2006)

Today, I traveled north to the St. Louis area with my wife Brandy and mom to visit Marilyn LeDoux and tour her greenhouse. She graciously allowed me to take photos, and even posed for one so those of us who purchase from her by mail can put a face with the name. We spent an hour walking through a true wonderland of orchids, including some Angraecums that convinced me that I need to get some soon.

I photographed what was nearest to me as I walked around the benches, and I asked Marilyn if she really does have a magic spring supplying water to her plants: she denied it.  I have seen some really beautiful private collections of orchids before, but none of them had the vibrant health of the plants I saw today. A couple of my photos were blurry, as it was approaching sunset and I didn't use flash because I was afraid of washing out the color of the blooms.




































Yes, this is The Queen. She had multiple spikes! I am in love with her.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 25, 2006)

To see the following plant was a major highlight of the trip. I have told Heather repeatedly I wasn't interested in Mexipedium xerophyticum. I didn't know alot about it, and it really didn't interest me that much. The minute I saw them blooming, I knew I had to have one. Heather's ever-so-suggestive prodding probably helped my decision along, but that bunny nose and those ears sold me. The photo below is of one plant, cultivar 'Oaxaca' I believe.


----------



## Heather (Oct 25, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Heather's ever-so-suggestive prodding probably helped my decision along, but that bunny nose and those ears sold me.



They do it every time...  
I knew you'd cave. You'll be glad you did. It's a sweet plant. Easily one of my very favorites.


----------



## bwester (Oct 25, 2006)

Heather said:


> They do it every time...
> I knew you'd cave. You'll be glad you did. It's a sweet plant. Easily one of my very favorites.



How hard are they to care for?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, tha is some one plant!

Do you know the name of the pink long-petaled Phrag?

Thanks for sharing the photos. That's a place I'd like to visit.


----------



## Heather (Oct 25, 2006)

bwester said:


> How hard are they to care for?



I don't find them hard at all. I have the article Marilyn wrote for Orchid Digest in pdf form if anyone wants it, let me know.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2006)

First of all, did you go on a Saturday or Sunday? If not get back to work, ya bum. oke: No. 2, I dont generally like long petal plants but what is that gorgeous pink Phrag[ 2nd flower]?, No. 3, it's great to see that home growers arent the only ones crowding the benches in the growing areas-everybody's addicted, YAY!. No. 4, PLEASE stop showing me those Mexipidii or my wallet is going to implode!!! :drool: Looks like a fun visit. Thanx.


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2006)

greats pics. thanks John


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 25, 2006)

WOW !

Now I feel guilty for buying from her - the plants would be happier with her than with me..... 

Thank you for sharing the photos. The pink twirly one is lovely, as is the one after it. And the xerophyticum is incredible!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 25, 2006)

I must visit!!!
Sorry to hear she wouldn't show you the magic spring.

Jon
________
Star Craft Replays


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 28, 2006)

She did share some cultural tips, and just walking through the greenhouse, you can get a sense of what it takes to grow plants that well. I think the key is remaining consistent and not fussing over the plants too much.

It was well worth a visit, if only for an hour.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2006)

By the way. What did you buy?!?


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 30, 2006)

I came away with two divisions of Mexipedium xerophyticum.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2006)

Victimized!! If I was there I think I would buy a big chunk of the same.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow!!! Nice Mexi

Lovely place


----------



## wilbeck (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a visit scheduled Sunday. It should be a nice drive along the Missouri river getting there.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 31, 2006)

From one Missourian to another, enjoy your visit!


----------

